# Kindly Guide me Regarding this DIY Filter



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

One of my Acrylic Tank cammein with a Top Filter like this - http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums...d.php?t=199421

I want to DIY something like this for my new large frontosa tank and I plan to use it for Mechanical Filtration alone ( Fine Filter Wool )

I cant buy a Ready Made Top Filter for my new tank,as I cant afford to buy one now. So I thought that it would be great if I can make something like that by myself - it will be great and good fun and I'll be very grateful to you all if you can kindly guide me and give me a few ideas regarding this...

The basic plan is to have a pump move water from the tank to a container like thing that is situated on the hood of the tank, and containing filter wool, thru which the water passes and falls back in to the tank via gravity...

Kindly guide me and give me a few ideas, Friends...
Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

the link you posted is broken...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199421

i have that exact tank in the pics but black, mine is a jebo af98 with the built in filter in the hood.

this should be pretty easy to replicate using plastic containers. you just need a large one that holds a couple of small ones, then cut a piece out of the side of the large one so that when the water gets to a certain height it will flow out of there, then arrange it so the water falls back into your tank, i decent side pump will be needed if the tank is large to get enough water flowing over your media...

there are also loads of guides on building diy cannisters

http://www.google.co.za/search?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1C1GGLS_enZA323ZA323&q=diy+aquarium+filter&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have something a lot like that. 
I started with a plastic window box, roughly 6" x 6" x 24". 
It came with bottom plugs. I added silicone to them, and they have never leaked. 
I put a fountain pump in the tank and ran some vinyl tubing into the window box through a bulkhead. The water hits some coarse sponge filter media then flows through lava rock that is planted with a Philodendron. There are 2 bulkheads and short pieces of vinyl tubing leading back into the tank. I have a bit of sponge filter media at this end, too, to keep the lava rock out of the tank. 

The plant is a biological filter. The sponges and lava rock can grow bacteria, and act as mechanical filter, but I have never needed to clean them. 

The whole thing sits above the tank, on the back rim and on the center brace (a wide piece of glass, not a thin plastic part).


----------

